# Lamar Odom GONE - OFFICIAL



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom to Miami is official. InsideHoops.com reports that the Los Angeles Clippers have elected to not match the offer sheet Lamar Odom signed with Miami. Odom today will officially become a member of the Heat. (5:44pm ET, Mon Aug 25)

InsideHoops.com Followup: Clippers general manager Elgin Baylor has said the following: “After long and careful consideration, we have elected not to match the offer sheet presented to us by Lamar Odom. In the final analysis, the decision was based on issues of character and other risks involved.” (6:20pm ET)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Aha...looks like whoever posted last week that the clippers were thinking of not matching due to saving money for a top FA next year were true. I doubt the clippers would have done this if they didnt have something else up their sleeve such as a trade this year, or the idea that one of the FA will choose to play with them next year. This is hilarious though. Clippers are the only team that knows how to keep a secret, and be unpredictable. Even when all logic, all signs, point to one thing, Baylor goes in every now and then and defies all of that and does the opposite. Just like when they traded miles last year...sterling time after time said that he was untouchable. Then they changed and traded him. Well, time will tell how this works out for both teams. But its goign to be harder to justify for the Heat who have given him so much money. Its giong to be hard to get the stats that will back up that contract.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

told ya!!!



(you got Elton from us so be happy):jump:

:twave:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Dam i am mad that they didnt match the offer but the good thing is that we save alot of money and another thing is that QRich finally gets a chance to start and show us what he can do..I hope to see a huge season from QRich this year..


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Haha yeah Q is counting the days till he gets out of here too. 

Because he said things about teh Clippers is not a very good reason for not matching. Atleast match him and trade him later on.

Ah well got my hopes up. Lets not forget these are the Clippers, there is no present only a future.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets also not hear the usual, "dang we let him go for nothing" thing either. Because its a too way street. If we get a free agent, this year, next year, you can also say, "we got him for nothing." It will almost work out like a delayed trade. Odom is gone now, but that frees up space for a future free agent that we couldnt have gotten with odom there. So its not a total loss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

* Don't attack other members..*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

* Please..Stop the swearing *


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

It's kinda funny how Baylor brings up "issues of character" now that Odom is gone. Kinda like kicking him in the butt on the his way out the door. Well, so long Lamar, it was nice while it lasted. Now he can go pull his "I'm hurt, oooohh I can't play" routine on Riley. Not to mention playing in front of a crowd of about 12 fans.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Uhh, Yam.....? You wanna be around to post another day?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

s, s, s, s, s, s.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

* This thread is starting to get a little out of hand..Please stop attacking other members or action will be taken..Thank you*


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone who thinks the Clippers will sign a big name free agent next season to offset this is out of their mind.

Get real people.

What free agent in his right mind would even think of joining the Clippers now?

There isnt a single high profile player that will sign with the Clippers. It's just not going to happen.

This was a stupid move by the Clippers, thats all there is to it. It came down to money, no matter what they say. They are not trying to save for someone next year, because nobody is going to come to the Clippers.

And the Clippers no longer have the power to pull a major trade for a superstar. Chris Wilcox and Keyon Dooling will only get you so much. And that is far from a superstar.

The Clippers screwed this one up, that's all there is to it. They ****ed up. As a fan of the team, I am disgusted. But Im not going to try and make myself feel better with the delusional thoughts that they will make a trade or sign someone to make up for this. The front office is completely inept and their moves prove this.

The race for Dwight Howard is on.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Anyone who thinks the Clippers will sign a big name free agent next season to offset this is out of their mind.
> 
> Get real people.
> ...


No one really cares about the Team..All any FA cares about is the money if Clipper offer a player a HUGE amount of money they will sign..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if you look at it this way,

we traded Eddie House for Lamar Odom.....

which aint too bad  :laugh:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Lets also not hear the usual, "dang we let him go for nothing" thing either. Because its a too way street. If we get a free agent, this year, next year, you can also say, "we got him for nothing." It will almost work out like a delayed trade. Odom is gone now, but that frees up space for a future free agent that we couldnt have gotten with odom there. So its not a total loss.


Hear me out Yam... Your sayin that if we pick up a garbage free agent this season that he's to be considered a delayed trade in our benefit?... Please tell me what FA worth mentionin who hasn't aleady been signed?... And no we don't need Eddie Jones or his iceberg contract... So please no trade's wit MIA... Were basically free'n up cap space now for who?... In terms of makin the Clipps a contender right now... Not matchin Herbal Odom's sheet was a total loss... I know our future's bright... Wit lottery draft picks that... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Please tell me what FA worth mentionin who hasn't aleady been signed?...


Thats why i said, "this year, next year." Either another FA this year, plus another average one next year, or one of the big ones next year. If we would have locked in Odom, granted i wouldnt have complained, but that also would have meant that we couldnt even think about offfering much to any of the FA's for next year.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i heard Garnett, Kobe, etc. can't wait to go to the Clips.....come on yamenko....lets be real here.....:sigh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Tough break for Clipper fans 

I thought the front office was doing the right things by matching Brand and Magette, and getting rid of Kandi. But, then they turned back into the old Clippers, and they let Piakowski, Miller and Odom go...:nonono: 





> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Not matchin Herbal Odom's sheet was a total loss...


btw - had to laugh at this...:rofl: :laugh:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> No one really cares about the Team..All any FA cares about is the money if Clipper offer a player a HUGE amount of money they will sign..


Yeah, like the Clippers would be the only ones offering up big money to big name guys.

And if it comes down to the Clippers and any other team in the league, the Clippers will lose out every single time.

The Clippers will not be able to sign any big name free agents next year.

The one slight hope the Clippers have is that they can go after Darius Miles next off season, and reunite him with Q and hopefully gain some spark back. But with him being an RFA, Cleveland could easily match and keep him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> if you look at it this way,
> 
> we traded Eddie House for Lamar Odom.....
> ...


But you're paying Lamar Odom $67,000,000...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> No one really cares about the Team..All any FA cares about is the money if Clipper offer a player a HUGE amount of money they will sign..


BINGO!!!!! There are a whole lot worse teams/places to play for than the Clippers. We have good fans, good location and we have talent, and have a better chance to win than several teams.

LAMAR certainly wasn't an attraction for any FA!!!! Personally, and in hindsight, I don't think that it ever set well with Lamar that Elton was getting so much pub as the team leader, and then Maggette started acting like a leader.

I think we will be ALL RIGHT.

For those who chose to believe the Clippers are the less than desirable teams of the 80s, WAKE UP. It's a new day. If you can't join us in supporting our team --- then leave. We're not looking back, we're moving forward with GUYS THAT WANT TO BE HERE.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Tough break for Clipper fans
> 
> ... they let Piakowski, Miller and Odom go...:nonono:



Honestly, you can't be serious?!!? Pike has been loyal, but come on. Miller, what in the HELL did he do for the Clippers. Odom, Mr. Potential? Another Kandi. He didn't want to be here.

Please, don't just post what you believe is the common acceptable comments.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, like the Clippers would be the only ones offering up big money to big name guys.
> ...


WOW, RD!!!! Is this really you posting? I am surprised.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i heard Garnett, Kobe, etc. can't wait to go to the Clips.....come on yamenko....lets be real here.....:sigh:



We don't want Kobe!!! 

If KG chooses to leave Minny, why wouldn't he want to play for the Clippers if he could get paid? Why? For that matter, why wouldn't any FA? You think they'd choose Denver or Golden State over us? bBecause we didn't sign Lamar? 

Come on y'all. He hasn't been all that great for the Clippers, now has he? He has "potential" and look at where that's gotten us. And for $67 Mil --- Pleeez!!!!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

We have to still make some moves, because this is going to be a average team at best even with the Brand and Max, signings. Bring on Bender.

here is a interesting article

"An agent familiar with the dealings said that ultimately the Clippers didn't match because of a trade kicker written into the offer sheet. If Odom was dealt by the Clippers after the first year, then they would have to come up with an additional 15 percent of the remaining balance ($50 million), or $7.5 million."


link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

* Stop baiting the Clipper fans..You are a mod you should know better *


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW, RD!!!! Is this really you posting? I am surprised.



I've been critical of the team in the past. I've always acknowledged them and defended the organization when I felt the criticism was unjust.

But right now, there is no defending them. They lied about promising to keep the core together. Sorry, but there is no way Corey Maggette is considered part of a core, and Odom is not. They lied about doing whatever it takes to keep the core together.

They lied about not breaking this team up. Miles gone, Odom gone. 3 years ago, ESPN had an article saying the Clippers had 5 of the best young players ever united on one team. What happens? The two best players of those 5 are let go in back to back offseasons. Te player they received in trade for one of those players has also been let go. Of those 5, the Clippers let the top two go, and now have the other 3. Only one of those 3 is signed long term. The other two are FA's next year, and neither player has proven they deserve anything.

The team has been gutted, despite them sticking to saying they wouldnt break it up.

They lied about spending money for players. They only spent money on Brand and Maggette to get closer to the minimum cap #. Had they signed Odom, it would have shown they could change and actually try and compete. But by not signing him, they havent shown any willingness to try and compete. They just showed that they will meet the minimum, which is what they are required to do.

Lamar himself was not an attraction for outside FA's. But, Odom was an attraction for fans, and he makes the Clippers a better team. It is a catch 22 ... With Odom, the team is better, and would attract more FA's because of that, except they wouldnt have the money for them. Without Odom, the clippers are a lotto lock, and big FA's won't leave to play with them. 

I am a Clipper fan, and will remain one. But that doesnt mean I wont criticize them when its just. And this offseason has been a disaster. There is very little hope for this team next year. Im going to root and follow for them, but things just wont be the same as it has the past 3/4 years because all the excitement is gone. Its up to management to bring that back, and there's no reason for me to believe they can do that, since they have screwed up time and time again.


I'll admit I might be overreacting a bit right now because of this. But the basic point does remain -The Clippers are a lotto lock next season, they dont have anything to attract outside, big name FA's, and all the momentum the team built over the past 4 years has been killed. Thank you Sterling, Baylor, and Roeser.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

its funny how yakamenko was so confident he'd keep odom. he wanted it so bad.....

but now that odom's gone, he says its a good thing......

funny elgin baylor also dissed lamar after having praised him so many times before.... is it a clipper thing?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The thing that pisses me off is that we could have signed Arenas, but we wanted Lamar back. We offered Lamar a fair contract he didnt like it and took his time to decide on it. In return we lost Gilbert, because the Clippers wanted lamar back.

Now for them to say they let him go for what he said about the org is just stupid. He wouldnt have said those things if we offered him a nice plump contract like the Heat did. We didnt and he got pissed about it. 

I am just mad, because we lost Arenas so we could sign Odom and we didn't even match Odom's contract.

Comon Sterling I thought you were a law man. Plan ahead and makeup a gameplan.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TucsonClip</b>!
> The thing that pisses me off is that we could have signed Arenas, but we wanted Lamar back. We offered Lamar a fair contract he didnt like it and took his time to decide on it. In return we lost Gilbert, because the Clippers wanted lamar back.
> 
> Now for them to say they let him go for what he said about the org is just stupid. He wouldnt have said those things if we offered him a nice plump contract like the Heat did. We didnt and he got pissed about it.
> ...


Yea that is true..We didnt go after Arenas because we wanted Odom back so bad..But we didnt even match Odom..That is just messed up..


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TucsonClip</b>!
> 
> I am just mad, because we lost Arenas



Don't be mad --- at this point, Arenas is only a "one hit/season wonder".

Could have been another Andre (a big fish in a small pond).


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very true..you dont know what will happen with Arenas next season..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

With Odom gone, does anyone want Miles back more than ever?
I'm thinking Wilcox and Dooling will get it done


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought the Clips were gonna sign him, but I guess not. I hope Odom thrives in Miami under Riley cus he is one heck of a talent. :yes:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> its funny how yakamenko was so confident he'd keep odom. he wanted it so bad.....


Oh brother. As i stated 100 times i let logic and facts dictate what i feel will happen. Still nothing changed to make me think otherwise. Clippers until that day they said no, said they had the intentions of signing odom; odom never said anything to prove that he really wanted to go to miami, nothing changed. Granted, behind the scenes as it turns out, there was a lot going on that we never found out about, but thats the whole point, we didnt know about the clippers intentions changing until they announced it. 



> but now that odom's gone, he says its a good thing......


As i mentioned before, if he stayed it would have been a good thing because i like him as a player, but if he left, theres nothing that BAD about it. Sure we lose a popular player, but there are always two sides. The plus sides of him leaving is saving money for a FA next year, allowing maggette to blossom more as a player, and saving money this year.

But whoever said now we can sign miles to a contact next year, that is a great idea. i didnt even remember that he was going to be a RFA next year. Clippers can offer him a huge contract that cleveland probably will not match since theyre logjammed at that position.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

please tell me who ur saving money for?

personally, i think having odom on the roster instead of trying to lure garnett with a 1% chance is a much better deal. that also applies to mcgrady and kobe as well.

but the only reason i think baylor and sterling did a good job is in that they'd have to gamble on odom's attitude if they did match and then they's have lost Q for SURE next free agency, no way is Q comin off the bench again or would nsterling fork a forth big contract on a team.

i think it worked for the best. odom revives the heat. definately brings fans, Q has a chance to prove himself and probably create a winning chemistry alongside maggette and brand.

ps i still cant believe how u guys were losing last season with miller maggette odom brand and olowokandi... thats almost a perfect lineup!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> ps i still cant believe how u guys were losing last season with miller maggette odom brand and olowokandi... thats almost a perfect lineup!


we sucked last season because of are coaching..Are team was perfect it just that we need a good coach..which we didnt have..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Living Proof


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Tough break for Clipper fans
> 
> I thought the front office was doing the right things by matching Brand and Magette, and getting rid of Kandi. But, then they turned back into the old Clippers, and they let Piakowski, Miller and Odom go...:nonono:
> ...


----------

